# Lennox one tooth hole saws



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Anybody used these new hole saws??what do you think bout them??will they cut nails and metal or just wood??thinkin bout going with them and get rid of self feeding bits


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

One tooth? What is one tooth?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I picked this up a while back. Still have yet to use it.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

We had. They eat stuff, seem slightly out of balance. Will handle nails better without completely trashing the bit.

For the most part, the self feed bits are king.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I’ve wondered about those too. I have the three tooth Milwaukee kit and love it. The one on my truck has been used only a handful of times, but the three others I’ve used hold up pretty well, but go dull after a half dozen nails or so then you’ll need to have them sharpened. The diamond sharpener you get in the kit helps, but once you get a good nick, take it to the pros.

We use 1” single blade self feeders for “water bits”, every time we pray to the plumbing gods for a nail free experience.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I never tried a single tooth bit but have tried the 3 tooth Milwaukee bit and it's good. I use the Milwaukee switchblade selffeed bits for 1-3/8" up to 2-9/16" I like them because they work well and I can just replace the blade no sharpening or anything like that.

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

The Dane said:


> I never tried a single tooth bit but have tried the 3 tooth Milwaukee bit and it's good. I use the Milwaukee switchblade selffeed bits for 1-3/8" up to 2-9/16" I like them because they work well and I can just replace the blade no sharpening or anything like that.
> 
> Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


I also use the switchblades. It's sometimes tough with the 1 3/8" bits going through a double stack of 2x4s, if you get a little too greedy and not clear the shavings the bit won't go forward or backwards it's just wedged in the studs. Gotta unchuck it and dig it out with needle nose pliers.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> I also use the switchblades. It's sometimes tough with the 1 3/8" bits going through a double stack of 2x4s, if you get a little too greedy and not clear the shavings the bit won't go forward or backwards it's just wedged in the studs. Gotta unchuck it and dig it out with needle nose pliers.


I haven't run in to that yet. I have a habit of pulling it out once or twice to clear away wood shavings.

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

I generally am dealing with metal framing, so just holesaws. Self feeding on the rare occasion it's stick framed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

